# advice on best case



## Rey17 (Jan 23, 2009)

hey guys

i was looking around for a full tower case, because im getting a complete new gaming system...
but the thing is, i need some help with the best case....... i want the case to look amazingly good, and have really really good airflow.....
i have 3 researched, but i wanted to ask the pros...
here they are:

Tagan A+ Diablo Black
NZXT Guardian 921
XION Onyx
i have seen reviews on these three, some people say its good, some people say they are bad.... i want a clear answer, and maybe a "Why" included in your reply so that i know why i shouldn't buy a particular case... same goes for "Why" i SHOULD buy a particular case... i need to be persuaded because, lets just say, im a newbie to the whole computer building thing, and i need help from experienced people... like all of you guys

and consider that im going to installing these parts in the case, which Case is the best to fit in these parts because i heard some parts are bigger then usual:

 EVGA X58 Mother Board
Two EVGA GTX 295 Sli'ed
OCZ Flex 4 GB DDR3 RAM
Core i7 Quad Core Processor
1 Terabyte HDD Western Digital (x2)(Raid 0)
500GB Western Digital (x2)(Raid 0)
ABS Tagan BZ Series Power supply 1100W
HT Omega Striker 7.1 channel Sound Card

Thanks In Advance
Your welcome to show me other cases which you think fits best for my situation and style


----------



## Laurijan (Jan 23, 2009)

Hows about the revised Antec 900.. it has some crazy airflow with its 4 fans 3 12cm and one 20cm if i recall right


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you a big nVidia fan? If you are I'd say get the Cooler Master NV690, I have it and I love it. It has lots of air flow and has lots of room for all of your components.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119157
Its a very good case for the price.


----------



## Rey17 (Jan 23, 2009)

lol, im a Nvidia Fanatic.... sorry Ati Fans
back to topic, that case is awesome.... pretty good Nvidia case with nice, decent amount of fans....... but the thing is, i kinda dont want green as the colour.....
if you know more cases, then plz send me a link so that i can check it out
and thnx laurijan, that case looks awesome, but the thing is, you cant find replacement for the 200mm fan... well i THINK you cant.... i dunno lol


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 23, 2009)

Alright, then how much are you willing to spend on a case? And can you order from Newegg? Your in Australia and I don't think Newegg ships there, i'm not sure.

Edit - Oh, and is there a certain color that you want? Like the color of the LED's in the fans.


----------



## Rey17 (Jan 23, 2009)

well, i cant order from newegg because they dont ship to Australia 

well anywayz, i want purple LED and some green as well.......just want to show that my case is like the hulk's blood.... purple and green....

the price, doesnt really bother me, but im not going to spend over $300


----------



## Rey17 (Jan 23, 2009)

maybe this case should do it, after some mods here and there, i can change the LED's around and probably get the colours i want....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103010


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 23, 2009)

Rey17 said:


> maybe this case should do it, after some mods here and there, i can change the LED's around and probably get the colours i want....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103010



Wow, thats weird, I was just about to recommend that case! It does look very nice and I would assume that it has plenty of airflow with those 2 250mm fans. Thats the case I would of bought if I wouldn't have found the Cooler Master NV690.


----------



## Rey17 (Jan 23, 2009)

hmmm.... that is very very very werid ?

are you my long lost twin ?? lol 

thnx, atleast somone has the same thinking as well.... and i have to agree, it looks amazing, has huge fans so no problems on that, and i remove the old LED sticks, and put my own (purple) and replace the fans with green LED fans.... then, problem solved 

thnx alot for your help.... i had my eyes on this case for quite a long time.... now i know its the perfect one !! 

good day !


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 23, 2009)

Rey17 said:


> hmmm.... that is very very very werid ?
> 
> are you my long lost twin ?? lol
> 
> ...



Lol! Hey, glad I could help. Have fun with that new build!


----------



## Rey17 (Jan 23, 2009)

thank you 

take care


----------



## red268 (Jan 24, 2009)

Would I be shot for suggesting the Antec 1200? I have it and I LOVE it. If you want airflow, that's the case to have. Mine is VERY quiet. And even if it wasn't, you can always unplug a fan or two when you don't need the MASSIVE airflow.


----------



## boredgunner (Jan 24, 2009)

COOLER MASTER STACKER 830/832 are probably the best cases.  The air flow is insane, they're very large, and they can fit just about any CPU cooler.  The motherboard tray is a nice feature, it's also good for hiding PSU wires.  Here are some reviews.

http://www.barrys-rigs-n-reviews.com/reviews/2007/hardware/nvstacker/nvstacker1.htm

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Stacker_832/1.html


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 24, 2009)

if you have a few extra pennies laying around google the Cooler Master Cosmos Nvidia addition case!


----------



## boredgunner (Jan 24, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> if you have a few extra pennies laying around google the Cooler Master Cosmos Nvidia addition case!



There is an NVIDIA edition COSMOS?  I wouldn't call the COSMOS the best, since it can't fit some CPU coolers without modding it and the air flow is good but not the best.  The COOLER MASTER STACKER 830 NVIDIA Edition is one great looking case, I'm getting one soon.


----------



## Charper2013 (Jan 24, 2009)

Antec 1200 Is Like a 900 but bigger, and more fans


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Also at a cheaper price the CM690 is awesome.


----------



## Rey17 (Jan 24, 2009)

red268 said:


> Would I be shot for suggesting the Antec 1200? I have it and I LOVE it. If you want airflow, that's the case to have. Mine is VERY quiet. And even if it wasn't, you can always unplug a fan or two when you don't need the MASSIVE airflow.



no you would NOT be shot, that is one great case, but its not my type of style... if you know what i mean, i want a case to look good, and have alot of cooling... that case does look good, but, it doesnt have many LEDs and it kiiinda looks boxy... 



boredgunner said:


> COOLER MASTER STACKER 830/832 are probably the best cases.  The air flow is insane, they're very large, and they can fit just about any CPU cooler.  The motherboard tray is a nice feature, it's also good for hiding PSU wires.  Here are some reviews.
> 
> http://www.barrys-rigs-n-reviews.com/reviews/2007/hardware/nvstacker/nvstacker1.htm
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Stacker_832/1.html



those are good, really good, but the same rule applies, they have only one colour on them, Green..... but i want Green and purple.......i could put purple LEDs, but i had to get a clear side window..... good cases, but not my style..... ive seen them before...they are good, but not my style



sneekypeet said:


> if you have a few extra pennies laying around google the Cooler Master Cosmos Nvidia addition case!



just seen it, not bad, but not my style lol



Charper2013 said:


> Antec 1200 Is Like a 900 but bigger, and more fans



antecs are good, but a little boxy....fans are alot !!!!



1Kurgan1 said:


> Also at a cheaper price the CM690 is awesome.



good..... not my style 

but, i have found something that IS my style...... its the same case that i choose above.. but with more fans, and bigger fans...

look for it your self

The old Case that i wanted
And The New Case That i want

they look very indenticial.... but, the new one has more fans... and bigger fans... thats why its called ...A380PLUS...


----------



## madmanjohn (Jan 24, 2009)

dude- nice site

i use desktops on the road doing dj shows so efficiancy and shielding and cooling without water is what i look for

been using antec's for 6 years now. personal favorite is the nsk4400- i own 5 of em.

but if i ever built one to stay at home, cant remember the brand, but i saw it at the tiger direct warehouse. temp and fan monitors, with clear sides, decent 120mm fan, and
1394 and lg aND small usbs right on the front top at an angle, glossy door to hide the burners.

wish i could find the link but seems 2 me it was thermaltake- not sure but lit up right itd be a sight. buddy of mine had one with the the ram that was lined with led's & watercooled.
good luck man


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 24, 2009)

If you want a full tower case... i would get the (i know you liek the xclio but this is also xclio):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103011

Why?
1) it has wayyyyy better airflow than the other ones
2) its not ugly - it just looks badass ("2001: A space odyssey badass", not "A hummer shagged a window AC unit badass" like the HAF CM case)
3) the bigger the fan the quieter, this bad boy's got dual 250MM fans for some asinine airflow with low noise.  That way you can keep your stuff cold (even in 40C weather) without driving yourself crazy.


----------



## Rey17 (Jan 24, 2009)

not my style phanbuey......

the one that i choose, looks like it has a Aircraft engine on its front....... and coincedentally, i like planes... my favorite is A380.... and this case has the model number Xclio A380+


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 24, 2009)

Rey17 said:


> not my style phanbuey......
> 
> the one that i choose, looks like it has a Aircraft engine on its front....... and coincedentally, i like planes... my favorite is A380.... and this case has the model number Xclio A380+



hahaha... that isnt a coincidence, that is god telling you it is meant to be 
dig the webpage btw...


----------



## Rey17 (Jan 24, 2009)

madmanjohn said:


> dude- nice site





phanbuey said:


> hahaha... that isnt a coincidence, that is god telling you it is meant to be
> dig the webpage btw...



lol, understood.... thnx alot you guys...

and as for the website, at first i didnt know what you guys were talking about because i have been inactive for about a year lol..... so when you guys said nice webpage, i realized that i had the link to it on my signature, i just visited it now, and yea... thanks alot...

im going to update my website again, because those parts are old now.... so yea, check out the website once in a while....

thanks, and take care all


----------



## red268 (Jan 25, 2009)

Rey17 said:


> no you would NOT be shot, that is one great case, but its not my type of style... if you know what i mean, i want a case to look good, and have alot of cooling... that case does look good, but, it doesnt have many LEDs and it kiiinda looks boxy...



Fair enough  I see what you mean about the boxy shape.
I found there to be too many LEDs! But it's down to personal preference isn't it. Hope you end up with something great


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 25, 2009)

If u can afford it, get a Cooler Master HAF 932, it got "PERFECT" airflow and looks so sexy. lol


----------



## Rey17 (Jan 26, 2009)

red268 said:


> Fair enough  I see what you mean about the boxy shape.
> I found there to be too many LEDs! But it's down to personal preference isn't it. Hope you end up with something great


thanks for understanding, but also, THANKS ALOT for your help... once im done with my rig, which would be sometime later....lol... then im definatly going to put up photos...... or maybe start from ground zero and put my whole experince of building a computer, on my website blog.... day 1, day 2, etc etc



spearman914 said:


> If u can afford it, get a Cooler Master HAF 932, it got "PERFECT" airflow and looks so sexy. lol



WHOA ! that case looks like the Empire state building !! its nice, but still, i have already chosen my dream case, and im going to stick with it.....

like phanbuey said, its meant to be !! 

i just want to say thanks to everyone who took their time in helping me out with this difficult decision.... and i owe all of you one....

take care everyone


----------



## iStink (Jan 26, 2009)

Everyone can talk about perfect airflow and blah blah blah but when it comes down to it, NOTHING beats an XClio Windtunnel:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103011&Tpk=xclio windtunnel

(2)250mm Fans on the side produce so much airflow, it does not matter if you even add any other fans.  Anywhere there is an opening, air is pouring out.  Its amazing.  I've got a 120 in the rear behind my cpu running at 100%, and it still pours out of the vent holes around the case and even the cd drives and stuff.  Anywhere there is any kind of an opening, air is pouring out.

For air cooled, this is the BEST case hands down.


----------



## Rey17 (Jan 26, 2009)

to be honest, i think its a great case and all... but like i said, not my style


----------

